

The 'first true scientist'  - dilanj
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/7810846.stm

======
tokenadult
As I commented on the other submission of this same link, what about
Archimedes? His pure mathematical works have survived to the present better
than some of his scientific works, but he is not alone among Greek-speaking
people of his era in being scientists. Eratosthenes must fit, I think.
Accidents of preservation make it certain that ancient Greeks were engaged in
science, while also making it certain that many of their scientific writings
are now lost.

